# Angeln in Salzburg



## Boris2105 (11. Dezember 2016)

Hallo 

Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen.
Ich möchte in Salzburg Urlaub machen und auch mal meine Spinnrute mit nehmen.
Meine Frage dazu reicht mein deutscher Fischereischein für Österreich oder brauche ich noch irgendwas anderes außer Gewässerkarten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus 

Markus


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*



Boris2105 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen.
> Ich möchte in Salzburg Urlaub machen und auch mal meine Spinnrute mit nehmen.
> ...



Hallo,

Deinen deutschen Fischereischein kannst Du daheim lassen.
Der bringt Dir in Österreich nichts. Du brauchst den Fischereischein für das jeweilige österreichische Bundesland (allerdings gibt es da auch so ein/zwei Bundesländer, da brauchst Du keinen) und Du brauchst die Lizenz für das Gewässer, das Du befischen willst. Aber: die Lizenzpreise sind in Österreich meist deutlich höher als in Deutschland, insbesonders, wenn es auf Salmoniden geht. Außerdem, wenn Du auf Salmoniden fischen willst, in den meisten und vor allem besseren  Gewässern ist nur Fliegenfischen erlaubt.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Boris2105 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

Hallo vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
Kann Mann das irgendwo nach lesen im Internet?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

In Salzburg gibt der Verband die Lizenzen aus, da kannste sicher mal anrufen und Dich informieren:
http://www.fischereiverband.at/node/2


----------



## Lajos1 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*



Boris2105 schrieb:


> Hallo vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.
> Kann Mann das irgendwo nach lesen im Internet?



Hallo,

also ich hab mal kurz geschaut, Du brauchst eine "Gastfischerkarte", die gilt eine Woche, bleibst Du zwei Wochen, brauchst Du nochmal eine. Das ist die "staatliche Fischereikarte". Daneben brauchst Du dann eben noch die Lizenz für das jeweilige Gewässer. Google mal was Du da findest.
Ach ja, solltest Du auf Salmoniden in einem Fluß/Bach gehen, Tagespreise von 50 Euro sind durchaus normal, für einfachere Gewässer. Für bessere/bekanntere Gewässer sind bis zu 100 Euro pro Tag auch noch normal, aber an diese kommst Du mit der Spinnangel nicht ran.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Boris2105 (11. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

Danke dir.
#6


----------



## arnichris (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

@Lajos1 würde ich so nicht unterschreiben  Ich wohne grenznah zu Oberösterreich und dort wird der Bayrische Fischereischein voll anerkannt. Ich muss mir dort dann eine Tageskarte und ein Lizenzbuch (Steuerabgabe) kaufen und kann dann angeln gehen. 

 Wenn du direkt in Salzburg Urlaub machen willst könnte ich dir die Salzach empfehlen - ist nicht ganz leicht zu befischen aber hier kannst du Forellen fangen.
 Schau dir mal die Seite: http://www.ssfv.at/ an , dort kannst du sogar online Tageskarten kaufen.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*



arnichris schrieb:


> @Lajos1 würde ich so nicht unterschreiben  Ich wohne grenznah zu Oberösterreich und dort wird der Bayrische Fischereischein voll anerkannt. Ich muss mir dort dann eine Tageskarte und ein Lizenzbuch (Steuerabgabe) kaufen und kann dann angeln gehen.
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> ...


----------



## Andal (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

Ihr habt beide Recht. In den grenznahen Gebieten zu Bayern verlangen die Österreicher durchaus von deutschen Anglern die Vorlage ihres Fischereischeins. Nicht alle, aber einige tun es trotzdem. So wollen sie eben verhindern, dass eine ganz bestimmte Klientel einfällt.


----------



## Lajos1 (12. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

Hallo Andal,

ich habe zwar, wenn ich es zusammenzähle in den letzten 40 Jahren bestimmt zwei Jahre in Österreich beim Angeln verbracht, war aber nie in "grenznahen Gebieten".
Allerdings habe ich festgestellt, daß man, obwohl vorgeschrieben, den staatlichen Gastschein auch nicht immer braucht. Originalton eines Gewässerbewirtschafters: "dös brauchts net bei uns im Tal, wär ja noch schöner, ihr zahlts bei mir, dös langt."
Oder, Originalton Gastwirt und Fischereirechtsinhaber: "wenn der mol fett (Anmerkung: fett = betrunken) fahrts und Kieberer (Polizisten) halten aich aaf, sogtst ihr wohnts ba mir und des wors a scho. Blos an Unfall därfstd net hom".

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## arnichris (13. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

Also prinzipiell ist die Vorlage eines Fischereischeins schon Pflicht (und für mich auch kein Problem). Wenn der jeweilige Gewässerbewirtschafter den nicht sehen will, ist das sein eigenes Problem. Und auf so Sprüche wie "wenn mal die Polizei kommt, dann schickt sie zu mir" gebe ich nichts, weil primär ich erstmal am Wasser Probleme und Ärger habe (mag sein , dass sich die später wieder lösen lassen)


----------



## Alex1860 (15. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Salzburg*

Wohn auch Grenznah, da is z.B die Salzach von beiden Seiten zu befischen, wenn ich auf der Österreichischen Seite angeln will brauch ich jedes Jahr ein lizenzbuch von Oberösterreich + die Tageskarte. Den Fischereischein(D) musste ich immer vorweisen, zumindest ists bei uns so. lg


----------

